# Louisiana Triple D/Q



## Jay Dufour

All three clubs are open for entry on both entry services for the D Q taking place on Jan.29-31.Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Entries are in the thirties for all stakes.We are looking forward to seeing ya'll ....and thanks for your entries.Lets pray for some good weather for a change......can I hear an AMEN !!


----------



## moonstonelabs

AMEN!

Sarita


----------



## Jay Dufour

Are ya'll coming down this time?


----------



## moonstonelabs

Yes...Bill will be there with Livvy. Looks like it will be a terrific Triple D/Q. Wish I could be there but I'm Lab-sitting here in Montana...

Sarita


----------



## Jay Dufour

27 degrees is what it says for Friday and some type of rain.


----------



## Charles Dwyer

Jay Dufour said:


> 27 degrees is what it says for Friday and some type of rain.


That would be called snow-again!


----------



## rsfavor

Not sure where the forecast is coming from but weather.com says low of 35 on Friday with some showers. Saturday should be partly cloudy with temperatures starting at 33 getting up to 50 and Sunday is forecasted to be sunny with a low of 44 and a high of 50.


----------



## Jay Dufour

I do hope its wrong...but its from yahoo on I phone.It says low Friday 29....low Saturday 26....but thats way up north here in Pine Grove.


----------



## MikeBoley

any news from the spillway


----------



## Mark Sehon

Rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Okay Jay, Mark, or anyone else attending the Triple DQ in Louisiana...any updates on the Qual?

Linas


----------



## TMURRAY

Heard the PARC Q got to the water blind and Acadiana Q has 6 going to the water marks tomorrow morning...


----------



## Jay Dufour

Third series SLRC in AM.Not much delay from weather......some waiting for contestants from other series.Talking derby.


----------



## Jason E.

any callbacks from derby ?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Sorry 16 back,we were scrambling to pick up during a thunderstorm.


----------



## 2tall

No updates????


----------



## TMURRAY

Acadiana Qual Results

1. Bounce / Tim Milligan
2. Boomer / Ron Anderson
3. Molly / Tim Milligan
4. Katie / Danny Widner
RJ Boo / Steve Penny
Jam ?????????????


CONGRATS to ALL!!!


----------



## Ricky Elston

Congrats Troy!


----------



## MardiGras

TMURRAY said:


> Acadiana Qual Results
> 
> 1. Bounce / Tim Milligan
> 2. Boomer / Ron Anderson
> 3. Molly / Tim Milligan
> *4. Katie / Danny Widner*
> RJ Boo / Steve Penny
> Jam ?????????????
> 
> 
> CONGRATS to ALL!!!


whoo hoo! way to go Katie (and "daddy")!


----------



## 2tall

Any derby news?


----------



## Jason E.

Congrats Troy ....


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats ya'll !!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Congrats to Troy Murray and Bounce. Steve Penny and Boo. Molly did a great job as well. All trained by Tim Milligan. A great weekend so far. Keep up the good work! 

Linas


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

I just herd that Lanse Brown and Nora placed second in the Other Q !!!! Congrats


----------



## Jay Dufour

Wayda go Lanse and Nora


----------



## vanasa cates

congrats troy and bounce its been a blue ribbon month;many more to come from bounce in his trial career charles cates


----------



## Chad Baker

Derby?????


----------



## Jay Dufour

They wanted to do placements at the tailgate party.


----------



## Jason E.

Chad Baker said:


> Derby?????


Not sure which derby but i heard, Mark Smith took first, and Kenny Cox took 2nd. Danny Luttrel jammed with Gizmo. Thats all i know.


----------



## lanse brown

As usual all members of the trial giving clubs showed up to work in the rain and cold. The judges were polite and fair and understanding as to why the pros whose owners were sitting at home texting and emailing "whopee, whopee" and asking what was going on-thanks for allowing the clubs to put on trials for your dogs. Enjoy the Kool Aid and popcorn. Thank you all - it was fun and there were lots of smiles and cooperation- no BS "hurry up they have the clock on you" that overused attitude and the people who espouse it are those who make for a miserable experience-I thank those people for staying home, you were not missed.


----------



## Fast Woody

lanse brown said:


> As usual all members of the trial giving clubs showed up to work in the rain and cold. The judges were polite and fair and understanding as to why the pros whose owners were sitting at home texting and emailing "whopee, whopee" and asking what was going on-thanks for allowing the clubs to put on trials for your dogs. Enjoy the Kool Aid and popcorn. Thank you all - it was fun and there were lots of smiles and cooperation- no BS "hurry up they have the clock on you" that overused attitude and the people who espouse it are those who make for a miserable experience-I thank those people for staying home, you were not missed.



Lanse, 

you are a trip...I love you man!!!!

Congrattulations!!!

Henry 
(aka CR Ragle)
________
RX-5


----------



## Miriam Wade

lanse brown said:


> As usual all members of the trial giving clubs showed up to work in the rain and cold. The judges were polite and fair and understanding as to why the pros whose owners were sitting at home texting and emailing "whopee, whopee" and asking what was going on-thanks for allowing the clubs to put on trials for your dogs. Enjoy the Kool Aid and popcorn. Thank you all - it was fun and there were lots of smiles and cooperation- no BS "hurry up they have the clock on you" that overused attitude and the people who espouse it are those who make for a miserable experience-I thank those people for staying home, you were not missed.


HAHAHAHA!! CONGRATULATIONS Lanse!!

M


----------



## 2tall

I would love to hear reports on the derbies, just to check on friends! Any news?


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Okay, what about the remaining Quals? I am living vicariously through friends and their dogs!

Linas


----------



## Chuck McCall

Port Arthur Qual

1. Francis Landry/Thunder
2. Lance Brown/Nora
3. Jason Moore/Cami
4. Marshall Stone/Hanna
RJ Ed Thibodeaux/Boone

South La. Qual

1. Francis Landry/Thunder
2. Tim Milligan/Bounce
3. Steve Penny/?
4. Chuck McCall/Marie
RJ Ron Anderson/Boomer
Jams Bobby Boudet/Sadie
Tim Milligan/Holly
Ed Thibodeaux/Boone
Danny Widner/?

I think these are right.....Congrats to Francis Landry on a very impressive weekend.


----------



## MardiGras

South LA Qual:

1 - #16 - Thunder... Francis Landry
2 - #29 - Bounce... Tim Milligan
3 - #21 - Boo... Steve Penny/Tim Milligan
4 - #7 - Marie... Chuck McCall/Jason Moore
RJ - #3 - Boomer... Ron Anderson/Chuck McCall/Jason Moore
JAM - #18 (Molly/Tim Milligan), #19 (Katie/Dan Widner), #24 (Boone/Ed Thibodeaux) & #26 (Sadie/Bobby Boudet)


----------



## Robert Dozier

Any derby results? 
Thanks


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Another great weekend for Troy Murray and Bounce; Steve Penny and Boo; Doug Saar and Molly. Way to go Tim Milligan!

Linas


----------



## rboudet

How about the weekend for the local boys.
Mark Smith with Reacher (owner Bob Kennon) two first and a third
and Kenny Cox with Billy Jean a first and second. Not to shabby. That's 19 points for Reacher and 17 for Billy


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Good job to everyone competing! Do you have all the Derby results?

Linas


----------



## cpj

Lanse, not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to spend as much time playing as you. I personally know one owner whose dog did very well who happens to work in a family owned mortuary. He doesn't get alot of time off and often spends weekends helping families in their times of need. I bet given the choice he would have preferred to be at the trials this weekend. I get your point but maybe you should direct your criticism at the blue bloods of the sport who live off of trust funds. I don't recall seeing many of them working at trials during the 5 years I had dogs with a pro. I happen to be in the flower business and I spend weekend time helping people with flowers for funerals. I never had time to consistenly train and was only able to enjoy the sport because I could afford a pro.


----------



## Ten

Yup, for the non locals with friends in low places....

South Louisana RC Derby results:

1 - #21 - Reacher... Bob Kennon, Mark Smith
2 - #26 - Billie... O/H Kenny Cox
3 - #7 - Ten... O/H Barb Radtke
4 - #3 - Isaac... Michael Enmon, Tera Lancvak
RJ - #18 - Archer - O/H Kathryn Tate

Jams - 10, 11, 17, 19, 25, 27, 29

Congrats All!! 

Barb


----------



## Jay Dufour

Nice meeting you Barb.Congrats to all and thanks for coming to play.


----------



## Ten

Jay Dufour said:


> Nice meeting you Barb.Congrats to all and thanks for coming to play.


Thank you very much Jay. You're a gentleman. I so enjoyed spending time talking to you. Also, learning the history of the spillway.

Barb


----------



## MardiGras

Congrats to my "crew"..... Katie, Rock & Dan D. for a great showing this weekend. Rock received two JAM's and he is only 14 months old! Katie received a 4th in the Qual. and did well for her "daddy"!  Way to go! "Momma" wishes she could have been there...


----------



## lanse brown

I don't know who cpi is but I do know that for 40 years my ex wife and myself have found the time to train at 6am before work, during lunch hours, at night before dark and every weekend- if you want to succed you have to work at it- every great athlete has a coach(your pro) but without effort that individual will always be on the outside looking in. Everyone of the Acadiana, South Louisiana and the Port Arthur club members ALL either have full time jobs and some of their wives also work so I don't buy the "poor me I'm not rich, I'm not pretty" mentallity. As to Blue Bloods I was taught by Augie and Louise Belmont and we trained everyday before and after work. Of course we had to and still do had to compete against a blue collar slob like Bob Larsen, Bob Willow and even somebody like Len Ferruci after doing his medical rounds trained at night in the Safeway parking lots by lamplight.Some executives at Chubb even did the same and prevailed- if you want something badly enough then you will work hard and you will accompolish it. Now I grant you if you have children then they come first, but don't tell me that the reason you have a pro is because you are too busy-there are too many like all the workers this weekend that work, train and put on trials for themselves and your pro. You should send them a bouquet of roses in appreciation. As I say I do not know your moniquer so I am probably insulting you and I have no intent of doing so unless you live in Bigfork, Montana.


----------



## SueLab

Congrats to Tim and his crew...

Big congrats to Danny, Sheril, Katie and Rock....Rock is quite the up and coming youngster...can't wait to see him later this spring!


----------



## cpj

Training in a grocery store parking lot at night is not how i'll ever choose to spend my free time. They are just dogs and it is just a game. I can't believe you claim all of the club members who put on this weekends trials all have full time jobs. Some of those guys were retired when I was running trials. Others have the types of jobs or businesses that afford them the time and flexibility to train. I've never met a doctor or lawyer who couldn't make all the time they need to do whatever they want. As for your Cavanaugh (Chubb) reference, John told me once that he ran water blinds at night and paid a kid to shine a light on him when he blew whistles so the dog could see him to take casts. As I said they are just dogs and it is just a game. I learned a long time ago that dog people have very obsessive personalities and I wasn't willing to make that type of committment. As for my pro, I'm proud to say that he was always willing to provide land, birdboys and even threw birds himself in an open last series while I was a client. I guess I should send myself some roses due to the fact that I helped put on 2 trials and a DQ every year for my club and served as club president. Oh, I also judged minor and major stakes for several clubs. Even Auggie Belmont used a pro.


----------



## lanse brown

There is a definate difference between using a pro and sitting home and not attending and or helping at a trial. Roy McFall ran cranes in Alaska and made titiled dogs, and won a NAARCCS. Joe Pilar and Johnny Trepatz and Stan Geesak all worked at RR Donnelley and won Nationals and judged Nationals.Before they trained every night after work they cleaned up the area in Chicago of cans, glass,rubbers and paper trash and cans. Bob Pepper with Pepper's Jiggs won a NARCCS and trained his own dog and slept in his car. I could go on and on- Judy Weikle(Aycock) lived in a shack in Escalon and worked at the Hershey plant in Oakdale while learning from Rex. At present I drove through Beaumont (where whoever you are) I believe lives, to Columbus Texas. My purpose is to LEARN from Dave Rorem how to get control of BOTH myself and Rosa and perhaps Nora. The fact that I hope that M.D. Anderson will be able to operate and remove 2 very small cancer tumors on my esophagoeus within the next few weeks is "mixing business with pleasure." OH Yes Dave is a pro and I need his help so please drop the insinuation that pros are needed only by those who don't work at or attend trials. You are correct that National Champions and World Champions are driven and possess compulsive personalities-mea culpea.As I told a friend recently "I have to live at least 8 more years because I have to win a National with Rosa and Nora." I have to get into the RHOF(2 rejections so far). Dick said"Lanse you will win a National before you get into the RHOF". The truth is neither will happen and as long as my dogs are happy I will be happy, because I don't know a dog that if it could vote that would vote to become a Field Champion. Oh incidently I am told that if I show up at Rorem's in a green hospital gown from Anderson that I will be sent back to put on a white gown so as a thrower my visability is better. Let's rest this case as there is no exact answer and what answer there is is evidenced by our own behavior and circumstances. With respect, Lanse


----------



## Tim Carrion

cpj;560051Even Auggie Belmont used a pro.[/QUOTE said:


> True and even Auggie's and Louise's dogs only ran trials when one or both of them were present.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Mark Sehon

Congrats to all that "passed a good time"!


----------



## menmon

Congrats to everyone that played this weekend! To have been such a miserable weekend weather wise, the fellowship of all of you kept me out of the truck watching great dogs work and talking about dogs.

Regarding the comments about pros...I use pros for these reasons, I want to win and I don't have the skills nor time to train my dogs myself, and it is cheaper to use a pro to train my dogs. If you don't believe that, please add up the cost of what it takes to train a dog to a competive level and that training bill will start looking better and better.

I believe whole-heartedly that for what I get from my trainers is a lot for the money they charge and paying the training bill is my problem not theirs.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Thanks for doing the pork roasts Mark.....It had rave reviews !!!!


----------



## Howard N

Lanse, if you show up at a Rorem seminar wearing a hospital gown, would you wear one that closes in back? I really pity the other attendees if you don't.


----------



## Jason E.

Does anyone have the rest of the derby results ?


----------



## Gawthorpe

Acadiana Derby Results:
But first please give a big hand to Donnie Fitzgerald, Rick Mock, John Mathis and Wayne Stupka. They told us we would be spoiled and they took great care of us. Operationally our situation could not have gone any better.

Both Steve and I truly enjoyed judging the Derby. They were a fine field of the best competition dogs. Each of the dogs that placed earned it and their owners are very proud of their finish. I hope they brag about completing our water second series. 

1st - 16 Billy Jean - Kenny Cox
2nd - 29 Wendy - Wayne Stupka - derby list now
3rd - 2 Reacher - Bob Kennon, Mark Smith
4th - 26 Twitty - Trey Lawrence
RJ - 35 Livvy - Bill McKnight
J - 5 Sweet - Linda and Tom Bogusky


----------



## cpj

Sorry it's taken so long to reply Lanse, internet problems yesterday, meetings after work and Tivo'd viewing of 24 last night at 9:30. I guess my point is you have griped for years about people who don't have your level of dedication or your amount of free time to dedicate to the sport. It hasn't changed and it never will. You ought to quit griping (it isn't doing any good) or start a new organization that is strictly for am's who agree with your point of view.If the sport didn't have people like me or my friend the mortician who needed pros, club's would probably go broke and you wouldn't be able to enjoy retirement the way you do. In closing, my friend asked me to tell you he handled 3 funerals over the weekend, had to pick up a body Sunday eve. and got off of work Sunday at 7o p.m. He would have rather been in the spillway watching his dog win and helping his former club put on their trial. One more thought, If more Am's were involved, you'd have a harder time qualifying for the National, theoretically. Could be the silver lining behind the cloud.


----------



## Kelly

Good job Chumac/ARHRC gang! Woulda been there, but Rip said he'd rather go hunti'n in his old age...leave the hard stuff to the youngsters. I'll dose him up with some geratol and come play soon.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Thanks to everyone from all three clubs - - Slider and I had a great time at our first triple D/Q! Lots of nice people down there!

Steve and Eric, I enjoyed your derby even though I didn't get to run the last series, and YES I was very proud of Slider for completing the second series in the ice water! I felt privileged to run 11 out of 12 series with a talented field of derby dogs and go home with 2 more points.

Congrats especially to Mark with 2 wins for Reacher. Wow, thank goodness he aged out there, nitz.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Lauren,its was a pleasure to hang out with you,and Slider at the three derbies.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Mississippi River water in January. Sack tighting


----------

